# AC's for 2010 Marriott deposits - scarce?



## thinze3 (Mar 2, 2009)

Has anyone been offered an AC for the deposit of a 2010 week yet?  I'll bet we see a huge drop off in the bonus week offerings by Interval International, as many people simply can't afford to go on vacation, and instead choose to deposit their weeks for future use.

Of course, we saw a big dropoff of AC's last year for 2009 deposits as well. Resorts like Manor Club & Grande Chateaux, just to name a couple, stopped receiving bonus weeks.

I know it's still early, but currently Waiohai is not being offered AC's for 2010.


_*Note: I am asking about 2010 weeks only.*_


----------



## rthib (Mar 2, 2009)

*Seems Early*

Last year, I don't recall seeing AC offered this early.

Right now they are still offering AC for Shadow Ridge for 2009 but nothing up yet for 2010.

If I recall, I didn't see them until mid-year.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree. It's too early.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 3, 2009)

It is very early I agree. It was in March last year, however, that I found out Waiohai was being offered AC's for 2009 weeks. Also, I deposited a week 9 at Christie Lodge late March last year and received an immediate AC. Maybe we're only a few weeks away.

I can imagine that II already needs (or will soon) ski week deposits and "warm" week 7  deposits for 2010. It would be interesting for me (and others) to know exactly when those are being offered.

I personally like to have a search in place for 12 months out but would like to get an AC for good deposit first. This could be tricky for Spring Break searches.


----------



## kjd (Apr 25, 2009)

*Just received some for MGC*

Just received in the mail a bonus week proposal for 2010.  It is for an MGC two bedroom for week number one.  They are also asking for three bedrooms units for weeks 13 and 25.  There is no mention of a one bedroom.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 25, 2009)

kjd said:


> Just received in the mail a bonus week proposal for 2010.  It is for an MGC two bedroom for week number one.  They are also asking for three bedrooms units for weeks 13 and 25.  There is no mention of a one bedroom.


FYI, in the past the offers have always stated for a 2BR unit when in fact II did give it for the 1BR as well.

But this certainly seems to be a targeted promotion....interesting....


----------



## jhpetri (Apr 25, 2009)

I just got one for a deposit Marriott Monarch, week 22, starting June 6th 2009. Had to call and ask them about it. It wasn't directly put in my account without the call.

Before when I deposited way ahead of time....I had to wait until the promotion was logged in the computer....about six months later. I called and asked II if I qualified and they gave it to me retroactively. They were pretty nice about it.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 25, 2009)

jan.swim said:


> I just got one for a deposit Marriott Monarch, week 22, starting June 6th 2009. Had to call and ask them about it. It wasn't directly put in my account without the call.....



You may try this thread for 2009 deposits.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 25, 2009)

kjd said:


> Just received in the mail a bonus week proposal for 2010.  It is for an MGC two bedroom for week number one.  They are also asking for three bedrooms units for weeks 13 and 25.  There is no mention of a one bedroom.



Looks like you are the first to date to be offered a 20101 AC for a Marriott!  

Finally, The Christie Lodge is now being offered AC's for dates from January 1st through mid-April 2010. Must be deposited before June 1st '09.

No AC's being offered for ANY of my Marriotts however.


----------



## aka Julie (Apr 29, 2009)

*AC for ShadowRidge*

Just received a mailing from II offering an AC for my 2-bed Shadow Ridge (MRD) for weeks of 12/17/09 thru 4/21/10.  Must deposit by 6/14/09.:whoopie:


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 29, 2009)

*Received offer today*

At first glance it looked as if the offer was for week 5 at the Aruba Surf Club only.....but when I read the fine print it said...

17 December 09 to 21 April 2010 - deposit needs to be made by 14 June 09


----------



## qlaval (Apr 29, 2009)

Was offered via mail an AC for all my Aruba timeshares.

Ocean Club and the Renaissance resort


----------



## Latravel (Apr 29, 2009)

I just got an offer for an ac for both my locations.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 29, 2009)

aka Julie said:


> Just received a mailing from II offering an AC for my 2-bed Shadow Ridge (MRD) for weeks of 12/17/09 thru 4/21/10.  Must deposit by 6/14/09.:whoopie:




Diddo for DSV II - I just called II! This works out nicely as I have week 52 booked for 2009 and have no intention of using it.

Now if I can just rent my week 11 for 2010.


----------



## gores95 (Apr 29, 2009)

I just tried depositing my 2010 1BR using a "dummy" reservation number and used the only date I could (4/24/2010) since anything later I get the message "Checkin date is beyond relinquishment limit of home unit".  I have Gold Season which starts in late April/early May so I have to wait until 12 months prior to try this again.

Anyway no AC message for me with that fake deposit.  

Is everyone talking about an AC for the entire 2BR?


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 29, 2009)

gores95 said:


> I just tried depositing my 2010 1BR using a "dummy" reservation number and used the only date I could (4/24/2010) since anything later I get the message "Checkin date is beyond relinquishment limit of home unit".  I have Gold Season which starts in late April/early May so I have to wait until 12 months prior to try this again.
> 
> Anyway no AC message for me with that fake deposit.
> 
> Is everyone talking about an AC for the entire 2BR?



My "dummy" deposit does not show an AC for DSV II either, but when called, the II rep told me that a *1BR* deposit for the same dates listed above would earn an AC. I mentioned that it was not showing up online.  He stated that the online system is not always up to date.

Try calling them.


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 29, 2009)

Is there a promo code on this announcement?

I called II to check on my Summit Watch weeks (I've received an AC almost every year for the silver & a few years for the bronze) and was told they can't even check unless I received the mailing and have the promo code.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 29, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> Is there a promo code on this announcement?
> 
> I called II to check on my Summit Watch weeks (I've received an AC almost every year for the silver & a few years for the bronze) and was told they can't even check unless I received the mailing and have the promo code.




I did not receive a promo code for CL, but when I enter my 2010 week online, the website asks for one in order to receive my AC. However, both times I called, they confirmed CL, and now DSV, without asking me for promo codes.


----------



## rthib (Apr 29, 2009)

*I always see them online*

Still early.
Still think it strange that Shadow Ridge is still offering them for 2009, but the little flag is still there.


----------



## radmoo (Apr 29, 2009)

Just rec'd ac offer for my Marriott Canyon Villa unit in today's mail!


----------



## ljmiii (Apr 29, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Has anyone been offered an AC for the deposit of a 2010 week yet?...I know it's still early, but currently Waiohai is not being offered AC's for 2010.


I was offered (and accepted) an AC for deposting my March 2010 Waiohai week.


----------



## gregloucks (Apr 30, 2009)

radmoo said:


> Just rec'd ac offer for my Marriott Canyon Villa unit in today's mail!



radmoo-  Did them mailing state which weeks (I assume 2010) will quailfy for the AC's, and did it contain a promo code? Thanks.


----------



## wbrown (Apr 30, 2009)

I just called II this morning and asked them if my NCV Gold week (Reserved for Easter Week 2010) will be eligible for an AC.  He said it was, however I have to wait for the mailer to come which will have my promotion code number before I can actually get the AC


----------



## We Love Fun (Apr 30, 2009)

radmoo said:


> Just rec'd ac offer for my Marriott Canyon Villa unit in today's mail!




Was the offer for your entire unit, the MBR, or either the MBR or the Studio?


----------



## wa.mama (Apr 30, 2009)

Mailings from II today with offers for:

Kona Coast II

Waiohai

Ko Olina

All are 2 bedroom unreserved weeks except for one of the Waiohai ( fixed week 51)

No AC offered for Timberlodge.


----------



## JimIg23 (May 1, 2009)

I got 2 mailed offers from II for my NCV week this month.  I did not keep the flier, so I dont know if they wanted specific dates.


----------



## wbrown (May 1, 2009)

wbrown said:


> I just called II this morning and asked them if my NCV Gold week (Reserved for Easter Week 2010) will be eligible for an AC.  He said it was, however I have to wait for the mailer to come which will have my promotion code number before I can actually get the AC



When I got home my AC offer NCV week was in the mail.  I went online to II and deposited my week.  I entered the promotional code that was on the mailing and received my AC.  Very easy and convenient.  

This is why I like II.  I have my doubts that Marriott will be so generous when they go the their proposed internal exchange program.  I am not looking forward to that at all.


----------



## dhole (May 1, 2009)

I received an offer for Waiohai and also MGC (3brdrm)


----------



## seema (May 2, 2009)

Are there deadlines required for depositing the 2010 weeks with II, in order to get the AC (see the link to my thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96523, for more details).


----------



## thinze3 (May 2, 2009)

*In general* most offers have been the same, II is looking for weeks 12/17/09 thru 4/21/10. Must deposit by 6/14/09.

I got the same offer for both DSV II and Christie Lodge, two totally different type of resorts.


----------



## mas (May 2, 2009)

They always send me one for my KCR II weeks--got one in the mail for 2010 this week.  OTOH, I've never received any for Beach Place Plat. or Ocean Watch Gold.


----------



## gregloucks (May 3, 2009)

II gave me AC's for my Canyon Villas weeks.  However, they do not appear to drop the grid restrictions during the 60 day Flexchange period, as they have done in the past.  Can someone else check and see if their AC's let them see the good properties during the 60 day window? Thanks.


----------



## gregloucks (May 4, 2009)

*Warning about the new AC's*

I followed up with  Interval via email regrading the fact that the AC's that they gave me this year do not lift the grid restrictions during the Flexchange period.  In repsonse I received a list of all of the rules regrding AC's, which included the following language -

"3. Flex change availability is not restricted except for holidays and
other time periods."

I responded by pointing out that this was my issue - that the certs didn't adhere to this rule. This is the response that I received-

"We will be happy to help. Please note that accommodation certificates 
may or may not include certain restrictions as stated on our previous 
reply. The certificates issued to you are restricted for the Flex 
period. Unfortunately, the certificates cannot be modified. The 
restrictions change every year and vary per certificate. "

The end result is that they gave me certs which do not meet the criteria of the past certs (or the critera that I disucssed with the agen when I deposited them) and they are not going to change them.  Unfortunate for me, but not the end of the world, and I don't really see anything I can do about it at this time. BUT CAVEAT EMPTOR!  Just a warning to others to be sure and get clarification about the exact power of your AC's before depositing your weeks (in writing - verbal did not work for me) before giving II your weeks this year.


----------



## thinze3 (May 4, 2009)

Have you tried doing a search for only 59 days out on the calendar? Try doing a search limiting the dates from today through the end of June, and see if there is still a grid. There should not be if Flexchange is open. Let us know. This could be a real bummer.


----------



## gregloucks (May 4, 2009)

Terry-

Thanks for the idea. I did the search for 59 days out, and teh system is still not letting me see properties that are off the grid. For example, my Canyon Villas lockoff can see stuff in May/June that the AC's do not see. Bummer, I agree. Hopefully mine is an isolated siutuation.

Greg


----------



## Palguy (May 5, 2009)

Received and offer of two weeks if I deposit my MMO for 2010 yesterday.


----------



## thinze3 (May 6, 2009)

*2010 Marriott AC's TO DATE:*

Aruba Surf Club weeks 1-16
Aruba Ocean Club weeks 1-16
Canyon Villas
Desert Springs Villas II weeks 1-16
Frenchman's Cove weeks 1-16
Grand Chateau weeks 1, 13 & 25
Ko Olina
Maui Ocean Club
Newport Coast
Shadow Ridge weeks 1-16
Waiohai

.


----------



## gregloucks (May 6, 2009)

Has anyone else recieved AC's that do NOT drop the grid during the Flexchange period, or am I the only one?


----------



## Old Hickory (May 6, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Aruba Surf Club weeks 1-16
> Aruba Ocean Club weeks 1-16
> Canyon Villas
> Desert Springs Villas II weeks 1-16
> ...



Frenchman's Cove 
deposit by June 14, 2009 for use between Dec 19, 2009 and April 21, 2010


----------



## mas (May 6, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Aruba Surf Club weeks 1-16
> Aruba Ocean Club weeks 1-16
> Canyon Villas
> Desert Springs Villas II weeks 1-16
> ...



FYI, if you are collating all units that qualify by means of responses on this thread, you left out KCR II-winter season (wks 51,52, 1-16)


----------



## We Love Fun (May 6, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Aruba Surf Club weeks 1-16
> Aruba Ocean Club weeks 1-16
> Canyon Villas
> Desert Springs Villas II weeks 1-16
> ...



If the listing doesn't include week numbers, it appears that an AC is available for any week at that resort. We've just closed and are waiting for our II membership to get set up, so we won't have an offer or promotion code in a letter when we deposit our 2010 weeks. It looks like we'll be able to obtain an AC without a promotion code, but it also looks like we'd have to deposit the entire 2BR lockoffs and not deposit the MBRs separate from the lockoff units?


----------



## thinze3 (May 7, 2009)

> If the listing doesn't include week numbers, it appears that an AC is available for any week at that resort....




Those owners did not report which weeks are being offered AC's.


----------



## gregloucks (May 11, 2009)

This is the reply that I received from II customer service regarding the AC's that they gave me for my MCV weeks this year. The issue at hand is the fact that the A/C's do not allow me to see the good properties (like 2 BR's at NCV, MAW, MKO,MMO) during the flexchange period, as they have done in the past.  In other words, they do not drop the grid during FLexchange. I am still trying to find out if the AC's received by other TUGGER's also have this new restriction on them.  Any feedback?

Thanks,
Greg

Dear Mr. Loucks:


I have contacted numerous persons regarding the issue with your recently issued Accommodation Certificates.   The Departments who have assisted me have provided me with relatively new information.  It should please you to know that we have been working with Marriott and they are aware of the changes that have been made.


Please understand that Accommodation Certificates are an incentive and are subject to change.  They do not guarantee specific characteristics and may differ from one member to another and/or one resort to another.  Thereby not all members may receive the same offer.


Your certificate numbers xxxxxx and xxxxxx remain in your Interval International account and I hope you will be successful in confirming a couple of wonderful additional vacations. 



Sincerely,


----------



## rsackett (May 11, 2009)

Greg,

I can see why you are not happy.  I would be p***ed off too.  You were entised to deposit your weeks with the promiss of an AC, that in the past had a value.  Without giving you any info about the chance they took your week then gave you somthing lesss valuable than you thought you were getting.  Then they say Too Bad, we can change rules whenever we want, and we have your weeks now so too bad!

Ray


----------



## GrayFal (May 11, 2009)

Palguy said:


> Received and offer of two weeks if I deposit my MMO for 2010 yesterday.




Palguy, is your AC in your account yet?
Maybe u could check and see if you have the same restrictions that greg in post 33,35,43 is having.

Can u see EVERYTHING in the 59 day window or is the restrictive grid still in place?


----------



## cp73 (May 11, 2009)

*drop the grid*



gregloucks said:


> Has anyone else recieved AC's that do NOT drop the grid during the Flexchange period, or am I the only one?



Gregloucks

I noticed that my AC is not consistent about the grid in the 59 day flexchange period. Sometimes I get the grid and other times I dont with the same AC. If I get the grid I usually try again only change my dates by a day or two. Usually this resolves it.Try yours again and change the dates by a few at both ends. I think its a bug in their system.


----------



## GrayFal (May 11, 2009)

cp73 said:


> Gregloucks
> 
> I noticed that my AC is not consistent about the grid in the 59 day flexchange period. Sometimes I get the grid and other times I dont with the same AC. If I get the grid I usually try again only change my dates by a day or two. Usually this resolves it.Try yours again and change the dates by a few at both ends. I think its a bug in their system.


I hope so....


----------



## gregloucks (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.  Chnaging the dates does not appear to fix the problem. I can bypass the grid, but I still only get to see properties that are on the grid, and only for the periods delineated by the grid. For example, there is a unit in France available next week that my MCV lockoff can see, but the A/C's cannot see.


----------



## thinze3 (May 11, 2009)

This is disturbing. Does your AC grid match previous grids you may have received in the past? Here is one posted by another Tugger that looks just like the ones I have received in the past.


Does anyone know if we can find out "before" we deposit? I have a 1BR weel 52 that I want to deposit before the June deadline, but only want to do so if a "normal" AC is offered.


----------



## gregloucks (May 11, 2009)

Thinze3-

The grid was very similar to certs for prior years. I have a friend who received two A/C's this week for similar MCV weeks as mine. I emailed him and asked him to do a "Flexchange only" search early tomorrow morning (when good weeks are available) so we can see if his certs let him see stuff that is off the grid. 

If I were soemone who had not yet deposited and this was an issue, I would send Interval an email and ask them to send me the rules and restrictions that would aply to the A/C's that they are offering. I would not do this over the phone. That is the trap that I fell into.


----------



## gregloucks (May 12, 2009)

My freind's A/C's can see everything during the 60 day period that I can see with a Canyon Villas full unit, including stuff like MVF and MMO 2 BR units in May. So looks like my problem may be an anomaly.


----------



## thinze3 (May 12, 2009)

gregloucks said:


> My freind's A/C's can see everything during the 60 day period that I can see with a Canyon Villas full unit, including stuff like MVF and MMO 2 BR units in May. So looks like my problem may be an anomaly.



Glad to hear that.  
If it is the same resort as yours, Canyon Villas, I would get back on the phone / email and push a little harder one last time.


----------



## leskiw (May 28, 2009)

I just deposited my MGV 1 Bd and studio today with II for March 27, 2010 and no AC. Interestingly though the customer service guy said that "if" II decided to grant an AC for my week in the future I would automatically receive an AC in my account. Has anyone else heard of this? This is certainly new if they are doing this!
Super Dave


----------



## vlapinta (May 28, 2009)

mas said:


> They always send me one for my KCR II weeks--got one in the mail for 2010 this week.  OTOH, I've never received any for Beach Place Plat. or Ocean Watch Gold.



I received an AC the last three years for my Ocean Watch Gold. I haven't seen anything for 2010 yet.

Vicki


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 4, 2009)

I got my new NCV added to my II account today. YEAH!

My Easter 2010 week is not being offered an AC.!?


----------



## wilma (Jun 7, 2009)

I just got an AC for my 2010 Canyon Villas deposit, however, it does not "see" any Marriott exchanges within the 60 day period. The terms & conditions state "This certificate may not be used to travel to any other resort under common ownership or management with the Home Resort." Is this something new, I've always been able to use the AC for marriott weeks


----------



## gregloucks (Jun 7, 2009)

Wilma-

It sounds like you may be experiencing something similiar (but not exactly the same as) what I ran into with my 2010 Canyon Villas A/C's.  I tried for three weeks to get Interval to give me A/C's that let me see the good properties during Flexchange, but I got nowhere. As a last resort I called my VOA and explained my disappointment to her. She said that MVCI has a small Interval desk in the building there in SLC - kind of an Interval liason group to the MVCI team in SLC. She walked down and spoke with them and then put me in touch with a young man who works for that Interval team. He pushed back on my request just as the other Interval folks had done, but I finally convinced him to just delete the A/C's that I was given and issue to me the A/C's that he would issue if he were the person to first issue my A/C's. When he did this, the problem was solved - I had two A/C's that were just like the ones I had received in the past.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 7, 2009)

gregloucks said:


> Wilma-
> 
> It sounds like you may be experiencing something similiar (but not exactly the same as) what I ran into with my 2010 Canyon Villas A/C's.  I tried for three weeks to get Interval to give me A/C's that let me see the good properties during Flexchange, but I got nowhere. As a last resort I called my VOA and explained my disappointment to her. She said that MVCI has a small Interval desk in the building there in SLC - kind of an Interval liason group to the MVCI team in SLC. She walked down and spoke with them and then put me in touch with a young man who works for that Interval team. He pushed back on my request just as the other Interval folks had done, but I finally convinced him to just delete the A/C's that I was given and issue to me the A/C's that he would issue if he were the person to first issue my A/C's. When he did this, the problem was solved - I had two A/C's that were just like the ones I had received in the past.



I am going to deposit DSV II next week. I waited until now so that my AC would be good early next summer, but need to do so before the June 14th deadline. What should I ask and who should I ask for before I deposit to prevent this from happening? Any suggestions?


----------



## aka Julie (Jun 7, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> I am going to deposit DSV II next week. I waited until now so that my AC would be good early next summer, but need to do so before the June 14th deadline. What should I ask and who should I ask for before I deposit to prevent this from happening? Any suggestions?



Did you receive the AC offer in the mail (I did for ShadowRidge)?  I did mine on-line and provided the "code" from the mailing.  Eventhough the mailing said for depositing full villa, I got the AC for just the one-bedroom side (confirmed that via phone first).  The AC I got was the normal one.  I've already used it for a 2-bedroom at SurfWatch over New Year's week.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 7, 2009)

I called II about a month ago and was told AC's were offered and called them again last week to confirm. I have a 1BR 2009 week 52 that I am going to deposit.


----------



## gregloucks (Jun 7, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> I am going to deposit DSV II next week. I waited until now so that my AC would be good early next summer, but need to do so before the June 14th deadline. What should I ask and who should I ask for before I deposit to prevent this from happening? Any suggestions?



Terry-

I thought about this, becasue I thought about what I should do next year to protect myself.

If I were you, I'd go to the Interval website and access their online customer service section.  In that section, I would tell them that you'd like to deposit your week number XX at your resort, with a checkin date of XX-XX-2010 and a reservation numer of 8XXXXXXX, but ONLY if they are offering an A/C that meets the criteria that are important to you. So if what you care about is being able to see all Marriotts, including 2 BR's, etc. during the Flexchange period, then list that, along with any other critical issues.  Be sure to specify that you want the A/C to see anything during the Flexchange period that a full 2 BR unit at your home resort would see during Flexchange. My original A/C's (the "bad" ones) would actually see Marriott ockoffs, which they tried to tell me was sufficient, but it would not see anything bigger.  In that email you might authorize the person to take your deposit if they issue an A/C that meets your criteria. 

I'm not sure this approach fully protects you if they take your week and give you a useless A/C and then have given away your week by the time you call them about it (that's what happened to me) , but at least you have the terms of your deal in writing. My problem was that they kept telling me that the terms of an A/C aren't guaranteed and I had no commitment about the lifting of Flexchange restrictions, since all I had was a phone call to point back to when I had originally deposited the week. Getting the terms in writing would have been invaluable in my case.

Good luck with your deposit. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 17, 2009)

My AC showed up in my account today and luckily during flexchange it will see resorts that are not on the grid. I saw a Maui 1BR for July that got snatched up quickly by someone and is gone now.

Now if I can just find the time to use it.


----------



## calgal (Jun 24, 2009)

Has anyone received an AC offer for Marriott Cypress Harbour 2010? I just read on another thread that someone was offered an AC for 2010 Grande Vista.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 24, 2009)

calgal said:


> Has anyone received an AC offer for Marriott Cypress Harbour 2010? I just read on another thread that someone was offered an AC for 2010 Grande Vista.




That was kjd, but I didn't see where it was stated to be a 2010 week.


----------



## AMJ (Jun 24, 2009)

Calgal,

I spoke with an II rep and she said late June through late July 2010 weeks qualify for an accommodation certificate. I don't remember the exact June and July dates.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 24, 2009)

A mid summer week at NCV *is not *being offered an AC today!?  

Boy, if II isn't giving an AC for mid summer at Newport coast, they really don't want my spring deposits.


----------



## capjak (Jun 24, 2009)

leskiw said:


> I just deposited my MGV 1 Bd and studio today with II for March 27, 2010 and no AC. Interestingly though the customer service guy said that "if" II decided to grant an AC for my week in the future I would automatically receive an AC in my account. Has anyone else heard of this? This is certainly new if they are doing this!
> Super Dave



I got an offer in the mail for AC on Marriott GRand Vista 3 bedroom March 28, 2010 week.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jun 24, 2009)

I got an AC offer in the mail for my gold season Surf Club.


----------



## Nickfromct (Jun 26, 2009)

I got one for my Surf club gold week, too.


----------



## Superchief (Jun 26, 2009)

I just received an AC offer for my Gold week at NCV for 2010. I have already reserved Memorial Day week and a friend will be using it, so I won't be exchanging.


----------



## BoTighe (Jun 27, 2009)

*new to ACs*

I haven't reserved my Aruba Surf Club yet.  Once I do, and I'm ready to deposit, how do I go about getting the AC?


----------



## m61376 (Jun 27, 2009)

BoTighe said:


> I haven't reserved my Aruba Surf Club yet.  Once I do, and I'm ready to deposit, how do I go about getting the AC?



Call II and find out which weeks are being offered AC's (although in the past Aruba weeks were, but this year may be different). After you have made your reservations, you can either call II or deposit on-line (but make sure the AC offer is showing on-line otherwise it is best to call). AC's are given for depositing wither the whole 2BR unit or the 1BR side of the lock-off. AC's are not given for the studio portion.


----------



## Swice (Jun 27, 2009)

*Lakeshore Reserve*

Just got AC for depositing a Lakeshore Reserve June 2010.

I've noticed on Interval that I can submit a request under my AC... Tried it but it wouldn't accept my request for specific properties... only regions.

Also looks like I now have a "free" magazine subscription that I need to go through the hassle to get my $12 refund.   Gee thanks Interval


----------



## urban5 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Received AC request in mail*

I just received a request from II to deposit my MOC week for an AC in the mail yesterday.  Deposit has to be done by August 16th 2009 with confirmed dates of deposit falling between April 22 through September 8, 2010.


----------



## erm (Jun 27, 2009)

Was offered an AC in the mail for Harbour Pointe week 30.


----------



## mbeach89 (Jun 28, 2009)

Was offered AC for my MOW (Myrtle Beach) week in Mid June 2010.  

I am curious of what type of resort locations are available with an AC ? (I'm a bit of a newbie).


----------



## m61376 (Jun 28, 2009)

mbeach89 said:


> Was offered AC for my MOW (Myrtle Beach) week in Mid June 2010.
> 
> I am curious of what type of resort locations are available with an AC ? (I'm a bit of a newbie).



Generally off season weeks at a wide variety of locations. Within 59 days of travel (Flexchange) the availability grid disappears and almost all resorts exchanges that are there become available.


----------



## ml855 (Jun 28, 2009)

I just received a post card giving us an AC if we deposit our Manor Club by August 16th, the week has to be between May,2010 - August, 2010.  I guess we'll get an AC for depositing our 2010 week, was disappointed for never receiving one for our 2009 week.

Did anyone ever receive an AC for their summer 2009 Manor Club, I gave up and deposited it a while back in order to place my request for travel in 2010.


----------



## WelcomeHome (Jun 28, 2009)

*Thank you ml855!*

I just deposited my June 2010 Marriot Manor Club for an exchange exactly 9 days ago. When I read your tread above stating that II was offering an AC for deposits between May and August 2010, I called II and they said no problem -  they would issue an AC - I even got a confirmation number.

So thank you ml855 for posting your thread about the post card you received - otherwise I would have never known and never received an AC. This is a perfect example of the incredible value of TUG!

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 28, 2009)

I got a mailing yesterday for my SurfWatch 3BR Platinum - reserve a week between 5/27 and 8/18/10, deposit by 8/18/09.  Nothing yet for SurfWatch 3BR Gold or Barony 2BR Gold.


----------



## musical2 (Jun 28, 2009)

ml855 said:


> I just received a post card giving us an AC if we deposit our Manor Club by August 16th, the week has to be between May,2010 - August, 2010.  I guess we'll get an AC for depositing our 2010 week, was disappointed for never receiving one for our 2009 week.



I also received an offer in the mail giving us an AC if we deposit our Manor club.  Same terms as above.

Bart


----------



## ml855 (Jun 28, 2009)

WelcomeHome said:


> I just deposited my June 2010 Marriot Manor Club for an exchange exactly 9 days ago. When I read your tread above stating that II was offering an AC for deposits between May and August 2010, I called II and they said no problem -  they would issue an AC - I even got a confirmation number.
> 
> So thank you ml855 for posting your thread about the post card you received - otherwise I would have never known and never received an AC. This is a perfect example of the incredible value of TUG!
> 
> ...



Dave - you are very welcome, I'm glad it worked out and you received your AC for your deposit.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 28, 2009)

I wonder why they are going through the expense of mailings rather than e-mails?


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's a bit of an update:

Aruba Surf Club weeks 1-16 & gold
Aruba Ocean Club weeks 1-16
Barony Beach - summer
Canyon Villas
Desert Springs Villas II weeks 1-16
Frenchman's Cove weeks 1-16
Grand Chateau weeks 1, 13 & 25
Grande Ocean - summer
Grande Vista 3BR - March
Harbour Point - summer
Ko Olina
Lakeshore Reserve
OceanWatch - summer
Maui Ocean Club
Manor Club - summer
Newport Coast -  summer
Shadow Ridge weeks 1-16
SurfWatch 3BR - platinum
Waiohai


----------



## Cookie121 (Jun 28, 2009)

I made my reservations for NCV for Memorial weekend 2010. I was then sent a promo saying if I deposit with II between dates of April through Sept, I would get a AC certificate.
I just mailed my letter back to II with my dates. Let's see if they send me an AC certificate.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have Marriott Manor Club and Aruba Surf both from July 3-10, 2010.  I called to see if I can get AC's and was told that I'd have to wait for a postcard with an offer code to get one.  Is this true or should I call and get another agent?

Thanks!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 29, 2009)

m61376 said:


> I wonder why they are going through the expense of mailings rather than e-mails?



 I've always gotten postcards.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Same here.
It does seem, however, that the online _"deposit this unit and ... receive an additional one week accommodations"_ offers have diminished. I like to be able to check and see if my week qualifies without having to call or worrying about the post card.


----------



## ronmhjr (Jun 29, 2009)

Stupid question coming..  What does the postcard look like?  I am thinking that I may have thrown it away not knowing.

Thanks!

Ron


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 29, 2009)

ronmhjr said:


> Stupid question coming..  What does the postcard look like?  I am thinking that I may have thrown it away not knowing.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ron



It's a tri-fold letter, actually, not a postcard, that measures about 5" X 8.5".  Its yellow with a blue circle for the II return address, and a giant "IMPORTANT!!!" on the reverse side.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 29, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Here's a bit of an update:
> 
> Aruba Surf Club weeks 1-16 & gold
> Aruba Ocean Club weeks 1-16
> ...



Terry, I just realized you've done an update.  The SurfWatch AC is for Platinum season (not Gold.)  Sorry for the confusion, I added too many words with that "...nothing yet ..."


----------



## Phillie (Jun 30, 2009)

*add MGO*

you can add MGO to the list for May 27, 2010 to August 18, 2010 with a must deposit by August 16, 2009.


----------



## AMJ (Jun 30, 2009)

You can also add Barony Beach summer.


----------



## ml855 (Jun 30, 2009)

vacationlover2 said:


> I have Marriott Manor Club and Aruba Surf both from July 3-10, 2010.  I called to see if I can get AC's and was told that I'd have to wait for a postcard with an offer code to get one.  Is this true or should I call and get another agent?
> 
> Thanks!



I would call again and speak to another agent, I believe (Dave - WelcomeHome) received an AC for his deposit and never received a post card,


----------



## vacationlover2 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I got an unknowledgeable agent.  Miriam.  UGH.  Now I locked off both my Manor Club and Aruba units, deposited the one bedroom sides, and got ACs for both.  YAAY!

Wonder what happened last year?  No Manor Club AC, but one this year.  WEIRD!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 30, 2009)

Cookie121 said:


> I made my reservations for NCV for Memorial weekend 2010. I was then sent a promo saying if I deposit with II between dates of April through Sept, I would get a AC certificate.
> I just mailed my letter back to II with my dates. Let's see if they send me an AC certificate.


I just checked online at Intervalworld and still no ACs for any weeks at NCV. 

Cookie, if you still have the code I'd like it. PM me. 

Thanks


----------



## heatherw (Jun 30, 2009)

I am new to ACs too and  have just received this message under my 2011 week for Son Antem...
_If your check-in date is between April 16, 2009 and September 16, 2009, just deposit this week to qualify for a bonus Resort Accommodation Certificate!  It's that easy.  Don't wait … deposit now! 

Note: Contact resort/club to obtain _


My question is how can I check in on those dates when I can't book my unit until 2010? I must be misunderstanding something.
Heather


----------



## Superchief (Jun 30, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> I just checked online at Intervalworld and still no ACs for any weeks at NCV.



I had also received AC offers for NCV after reserving Memorial Day week. I actually received three mailings with an offer from II, but I threw them in the trash since friends are using our week. I will let you know if I receive another one.


----------



## malago (Jul 1, 2009)

*AC for Aruba Surf & Maui Ocean Club (2010 weeks)*

Got a promotion in the mail that if I deposit my Aruba Surf Club or the Maui Ocean club prior to 8/16 they will award me an AC certificate for each of them.    I would have to deposit the 2BR or a 1BR (no lock-off).   Not bad....i was beginning to worry.


----------



## ljlong15 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Cypress Harbour*

I called interval today and CH with deposit dates June 24 through July 27 2010 are getting an AC.  I have presidents week and I only got an AC once.  I thought that week was prime.  I can't understand the summer weeks.....you can find them on Getaways.


----------



## Phillie (Jul 1, 2009)

*What is the significance of Aug 16th?*

I have been reading this post and even posted myself and now starting to wonder:

_Why does II want all of the deposits by Aug 16th in order to get an AC?_ 

What do you think?


----------



## wegottago (Jul 2, 2009)

I got the letter for my Aruba Surf but I have to deposit the whole unit, 2-bedroom.  Last year I locked off and got an AC for the 1-bedroom.

Should I follow as it says on the paper and deposit the 2-bdrm or lock-off and take my chances to get an AC for the 1-bdrm??  Or call and ask.

BTW it says you have to tell them the code on the letter to get the AC.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 2, 2009)

Phillie said:


> I have been reading this post and even posted myself and now starting to wonder:
> 
> _Why does II want all of the deposits by Aug 16th in order to get an AC?_
> 
> What do you think?



They want to entice you to deposit sooner, so they have inventory, for spring/summer 2010 trades.

 If you have an ongoing search, do you like the calls from them about some resort that's not on your list? And it's always some not up to your standards resort. 

How many calls do you think they get, "why hasn't my exchange been made?' How long is it going to be?


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 2, 2009)

wa.mama said:


> Mailings from II today with offers for:
> 
> Kona Coast II
> 
> ...


I received a similar green/blue flyer this week. Normally, I don't pay any attention to these mailings but I opened it because of this thread. The flyer doesn't offer an AC for the MM1 (Maui Lahaina & Napili Villas) for 2009 or 2010 but I received one for LAS (Laguna Surf) for 2009. We already used that week.  I went in II's web site and it shows the same.

Do fixed weeks never receive ACs?


----------



## ann824 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have talked to two agents today and they both told me that they can't give me an ac unless I have received the offer in the mail.  They said they can't tell people ahead of time anymore which of their resorts will qualify.  I just reserved my Manor Club this morning.  Has anyone been able to get someone to issue one without the code today?


----------



## AMJ (Jul 2, 2009)

I called a week ago or so and was told that I didn't need a code to deposit my weeks because the agent could see that the weeks qualified for accommodation certificates. I didn't deposit.

Joyce


----------



## jetguy (Jul 2, 2009)

You can add MML (Marriott's Timber Lodge) to the list.  Deposit must fall between 22Apr2010 and 08SEP2010.  Flyer says it must be full 2 BDR, but I am going to call to verify as I intended to lock it off.


----------



## gores95 (Jul 2, 2009)

wegottago said:


> I got the letter for my Aruba Surf but I have to deposit the whole unit, 2-bedroom.  Last year I locked off and got an AC for the 1-bedroom.
> 
> Should I follow as it says on the paper and deposit the 2-bdrm or lock-off and take my chances to get an AC for the 1-bdrm??  Or call and ask.
> 
> BTW it says you have to tell them the code on the letter to get the AC.



I actually called yesterday and the II rep told me I could lockoff and the 1BR would get an AC.  I wouldn't deposit the entire 2BR for an AC....I prefer to lockoff and get the extra week (even without an AC).


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 2, 2009)

Has anyone gotten an offer yet for summer Horizon's Branson?


----------



## IuLiKa (Jul 6, 2009)

I just got mine last week for  MGC (Marriott's Gran Chateau Las Vegas ). I get the same dates for deposit must fall between 22Apr2010 and 08SEP2010, which is weird, who wants to go to VEGAS in summer? this is off season. Flyer says I cannot lock it off. I am not sure I will use it, because I am happy with the way my lock off units work. Never used and AC before, and never knew about one until I read this website.

Maybe If I can get one for my 1 bedroom, after I look off it will be not bad. Can't decide what to do. 

Are all the AC's good for flexchange period? do you still see the grid?


----------



## aka Julie (Jul 6, 2009)

IuLiKa said:


> I just got mine last week for  MGC (Marriott's Gran Chateau Las Vegas ). I get the same dates for deposit must fall between 22Apr2010 and 08SEP2010, which is weird, who wants to go to VEGAS in summer? this is off season. Flyer says I cannot lock it off. I am not sure I will use it, because I am happy with the way my lock off units work. Never used and AC before, and never knew about one until I read this website.
> 
> Maybe If I can get one for my 1 bedroom, after I look off it will be not bad. Can't decide what to do.
> 
> Are all the AC's good for flexchange period? do you still see the grid?



Call II to see if you get an AC for the 1 bedroom side.  The flyer I received earlier this year for my ShadowRidge also stated 2-bedroom.  I called and they sayd I would get it for just the 1-bedroom side also which is what I did.


----------



## CMF (Jul 6, 2009)

*Beware of what II tells you . . .*

I was told I would get an AC for one of my weeks.  I did not show up for a couple of days in my II account so I called today.  Now they tell me there is no AC available.  Now I have to waste a bunch of time fighting to get what they promised me.

Charles


----------



## lovearuba (Jul 6, 2009)

*try to get it in writing*



CMF said:


> I was told I would get an AC for one of my weeks. I did not show up for a couple of days in my II account so I called today. Now they tell me there is no AC available. Now I have to waste a bunch of time fighting to get what they promised me.
> 
> Charles


 
I have been following this post and after getting cheated out of an ac for purchasing a getaway while they had that special running, I decided to hang onto my week until I get something in writing.  I did get a post card with the promo number but I still am reluctant to give them my week.  I am concerned that they will not give me a decent AC so I emailed them.  I sent it last week and got an auto response.  You know the kind where they have an exceptionally large number of inquiries but promise to get back to you within 36 hours.  A few days later I got another response indicating my questions required more research.  I guess they are still researching.  I am not giving my week up without some written acknowledgement on what they are giving me in return.


----------



## CMF (Jul 6, 2009)

*Short Fight*

I called back and went right to a Resolution Specialist who gave me the AC. Apparently it was not even an issue since the system showed that an AC was available, this second rep could not explain why the first rep did not see that an AC was available.  While on the phone, asked whether an AC was available for my Manor Club week 25 for 2010.  The rep said yes and I deposited that week as well.  

Charles


----------



## indyhorizons (Jul 9, 2009)

CMF said:


> I called back and went right to a Resolution Specialist who gave me the AC. Apparently it was not even an issue since the system showed that an AC was available, this second rep could not explain why the first rep did not see that an AC was available.  While on the phone, asked whether an AC was available for my Manor Club week 25 for 2010.  The rep said yes and I deposited that week as well.
> 
> Charles



You probably spoke with Marilyn, the lazy II Marriott rep I s/w twice this morning who advised no AC was available. I asked for a supervisor.


----------



## indyhorizons (Jul 9, 2009)

*Harbour Lake 2010 AC dates*

I just talked with II and the following dates for Harbour Lake (1 or 2 bdrm) are eligible for an AC:
June 24-July 16, 2010.  Must be deposited no later than August 16th.  I am soooo happy.  We didn't get an AC for last year, and I went thru withdrawl. LOL!

I s/w several reps before finalizing this. I had to change my 2010 reservation, and wanted to make sure before I paid the change fee. I ended having to escalate it when the last rep I s/w insisted there was no AC being offered.  CS advised that there are 2 screens.  The first screen shows no bonus week/promo, but the 2nd screen, if the rep goes to it-(is this a training issue?) does show the above promo.

Hope someone is able to use this. Personally, I'm tickled to death.


----------



## bookworm (Jul 9, 2009)

I just called re: Marriott Branson summer which has received ACs in the past. So far nothing yet according to the rep, but she said if I deposited with her now she could check for sure to see if there would be one coming. This sounds fishy. Based on what I've read here, if the rep checks before I deposit and there isn't one visible to her, nothing will change once I make the deposit. Is that correct?
I'm a little confused based on what indyhorizons just wrote about the two screens thing.


----------



## indyhorizons (Jul 9, 2009)

bookworm said:


> I just called re: Marriott Branson summer which has received ACs in the past. So far nothing yet according to the rep, but she said if I deposited with her now she could check for sure to see if there would be one coming. This sounds fishy. Based on what I've read here, if the rep checks before I deposit and there isn't one visible to her, nothing will change once I make the deposit. Is that correct?
> I'm a little confused based on what indyhorizons just wrote about the two screens thing.



1st off, YMMV. I just called randomly and asked if there were any dates being offered, and that is what I was told.  I know others have been successful getting an AC retroactively after a deposited week becomes eligible for an AC. I personally would not do that. Again, YMMV. 

What I do find interesting about this new batch of ACs is that I could not see the offer (as others have also confirmed) in my II acct. I'm not sure if this is a software change, but we used to get the 2 paragraphs, in which one said if you deposit by a certain date, you'd be offered a bonus week.

I like that option better. That way you can play with dates and if you need to change your current reservation to fit a period that they are giving an AC, you can do that. I suppose if they can get you on the phone and sell you something (i.e. renewing my membership) then its a win-win for them.


----------



## camachinist (Jul 9, 2009)

Anecdotaly, regarding NCV (Newport Coast)

Platinum 2009 unit listing in "My Units" is showing an A/C tease for a deposit.

I received the snail mail promo for NCV units for 2010 after 4/21 and before 9/9.

When processing such a deposit online, the last confirmation page makes no indication of a bonus week being available, but there is a box for the promotion code. IMO, they should verify the possibility (with the entry of the code) prior to submission of the deposit.

I also noticed some odd date windows for request-first while playing with a sample unit but will research that further and it is off-topic.

Pat


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great news for MMC owners! :whoopie:  As i couldnt get week 25 (4th of july) i called this morning II and talked to Michelle. I've asked her wich week BESIDES week 25 would give me an AC for 2010. She told me that any week starting end of may until august 18 would give me an AC but the deposit needed to be done by August 16. She then transfered me to a Marriott Vacation representative and we did a 3 way talk while i was given June 18 by Marriott and Michelle took the week and gave me an AC!!!! 

So for anyone who didnt get week 25 dont worry, just call and deposit ANY week in June,July or until aug 18 and you will get an AC!!!


----------



## CMF (Jul 21, 2009)

jesuis1837 said:


> Great news for MMC owners! :whoopie:  As i couldnt get week 25 (4th of july) i called this morning II and talked to Michelle. I've asked her wich week BESIDES week 25 would give me an AC for 2010. She told me that any week starting end of may until august 18 would give me an AC but the deposit needed to be done by August 16. She then transfered me to a Marriott Vacation representative and we did a 3 way talk while i was given June 18 by Marriott and Michelle took the week and gave me an AC!!!!
> 
> So for anyone who didnt get week 25 dont worry, just call and deposit ANY week in June,July or until aug 18 and you will get an AC!!!




You should join the Manor Clubs Yahoo group.  I posted the news about the availability of ACs there and here a couple of weeks ago.

Charles


----------



## Iowa Rod (Jul 21, 2009)

*i just got one too*

I had reserved a June 5-12 at sunset point in HH island. I called II last week and asked for a bonus week and they gave me one. Had they not I would not have deposited my week. Rod


----------



## javabean (Jul 22, 2009)

*AC's from II this summer*

I just got off the phone with II. We had received notice in the mail offering an AC for specific Manor Club weeks. While on the phone the rep wanted to know the specific promotion code printed on my form. She said that they were now requiring the code and could not honor the offer without it. She said to remind everyone not to throw the letter in the trash and expect that they would honor the offer. I know, I'm new enough that I don't like hitting that final button online to complete a trade. I like to search online but I'd rather spend the $10.00 and speak to a rep. She was very helpful and we discussed some future exchange options and she was enough of a salesperson to tell me all of these great exchanges I could make using our MGV lock off deposit from last year if I wanted to book something in the off seasons.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jul 22, 2009)

Iowa Rod said:


> I had reserved a June 5-12 at sunset point in HH island. I called II last week and asked for a bonus week and they gave me one. Had they not I would not have deposited my week. Rod



Rod -- and you did not get a postcard with an II code to get that AC (bonus week)???  hmmmmm.....


----------



## indyhorizons (Jul 22, 2009)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Rod -- and you did not get a postcard with an II code to get that AC (bonus week)???  hmmmmm.....



I didn't get one (postcard) for my MHZ week either. One rep told me that they aren't supposed to give the AC without it, but... YMMV.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 30, 2009)

javabean said:


> I just got off the phone with II. We had received notice in the mail offering an AC for specific Manor Club weeks. While on the phone the rep wanted to know the specific promotion code printed on my form. She said that they were now requiring the code and could not honor the offer without it. She said to remind everyone not to throw the letter in the trash and expect that they would honor the offer. I know, I'm new enough that I don't like hitting that final button online to complete a trade. I like to search online but I'd rather spend the $10.00 and speak to a rep. She was very helpful and we discussed some future exchange options and she was enough of a salesperson to tell me all of these great exchanges I could make using our MGV lock off deposit from last year if I wanted to book something in the off seasons.





indyhorizons said:


> I didn't get one (postcard) for my MHZ week either. One rep told me that they aren't supposed to give the AC without it, but... YMMV.


Just deposited my NCV 2010 week. Didn't get an AC even though I was expecting one. So I called back today and said" hey, I was expecting an AC since the vacation counselor said that week qualified".  Put on hold for a minute or two and I got my AC. 

No code needed.


----------



## hotcoffee (Jul 30, 2009)

I have not been following this thread, but I did get an AC for depositing my 2-BR week 26 Kauai Beach Club reservation for 2010.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Has anyone gotten an AC for a 2010 OceanWatch gold?


----------



## 1965 (Aug 13, 2009)

does anyone know any possibility that a 
April 8,2010-April 15,2010
reservatoin at
Marriott Desert springs/Phase #2
would be eligible for an Interval accomodiaotn certificate


----------



## tompk (Aug 14, 2009)

I got one for OceanWatch gold but I think there is only one week eligible and its the first week, think its 8/13/10 and you have to deposit by 8/16/09.  I reserved at 13 months and deposited.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 14, 2009)

1965 said:


> does anyone know any possibility that a April 8,2010-April 15,2010 reservatoin at Marriott Desert springs/Phase #2 would be eligible for an Interval accomodiaotn certificate



Weeks 1-16 (which includes your week) were offered AC's but had to be depoited by June 14th. I do not believe they are still offering AC's for DSV at this time unless something has changed. Give them a call.


----------



## ml855 (Aug 14, 2009)

I just deposited my Manor Club week on the II website and received my AC.  I had to deposit by Aug 16th in order to receive the AC and had to give my promotion code.  I wanted the AC to go as far into next summer as possible, so by depositing today it will expire Aug 14th, 2010 which is a Saturday, it will be great for another summer trip.


----------



## 1965 (Aug 14, 2009)

does the August 14,2009 deadline refer to marriott besides the marriotts
in Palm desert,Ca
Marriott Shadow Ridge
Marriott Desert Springs #1
Marriott Desert Springs #2


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 15, 2009)

The deadline was not August 14th for Palm Desert.  It was June 14th. 

ML855 is writing about Manor Club.


----------



## ann824 (Aug 15, 2009)

Are your ac's posting immediately or does it take a couple of days.  I just called and deposited my manor club and was told I would receive an ac, but it is not showing in my account.  I asked about Ocean Pointe and was told they do not receive an ac.  It's hard to understand why some are getting ac's and others that are more in demand are not.


----------



## leskiw (Aug 20, 2009)

*Still waiting on my MMC AC too*



ann824 said:


> Are your ac's posting immediately or does it take a couple of days.  I just called and deposited my manor club and was told I would receive an ac, but it is not showing in my account.  I asked about Ocean Pointe and was told they do not receive an ac.  It's hard to understand why some are getting ac's and others that are more in demand are not.



I deposited my MMC 2 Bedroom unit on August 11th and I haven't received my AC yet either, though when I click on the "My History" button at www.intervalworld.com I see that I my AC is pending verification.
Dave


----------



## erm (Aug 20, 2009)

Call II.  I did and had my AC in my account within a few hours.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Sep 19, 2009)

*II finally automatically issued the AC's*

Sorry, wrong thread - click here for the post in the correct thread


----------



## winger (Sep 21, 2009)

*FYI only - no AC for depositing 2010 Jul MMC*

I just deposited this week with II a couple of weeks ago


----------



## ml855 (Sep 21, 2009)

winger said:


> I just deposited this week with II a couple of weeks ago




When did you deposit your 2010 July MMC, my postcard said it had to be deposited by August 16th in order to receive an AC


----------



## nanceetom (Sep 22, 2009)

We had been receiving AC for years for our Harbour Club in HH.  Did not get one in 2009, for the first time, but did receive one already for 2010.


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Received Request For Ko Olina*

Today I came home and in the mail was a request from II to deposit my Marriott Ko Olina 2010 week for an AC. They gave a November 15th deadline. 
It's a nice gesture, but I am headed to Hawaii.


----------



## majb (Sep 23, 2009)

*2010 Ac*

Just recieved a postcard from II offering AC for depositing either of the 2 weeks I have reserved at Canyon Villas in March.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Sep 24, 2009)

I again got offered an AC for my Surf Club gold week.

We are not going to take up the offer as we are headed to Aruba next July.


----------



## Steve A (Sep 24, 2009)

Just received offers for ACs for my Aruba Ocean Club gold week and my Las Vegas Grand Chateau week. The latter surprised me since it is my impression that it is not hard to get into. I don't think I'll take advantage since I'm still working and I can't take, even with furloughs, six weeks of leave. We're off 8-days a year for this year and next, but I can only use four of those when I want. My wife's furlough days, she's with the state and I'm with the university, only match a few days with mine.

Boy I really feel sorry the the folks in the UC system. I'm told we could possibly get some of them, but they can't sell their houses.


----------



## IngridN (Sep 24, 2009)

I received AC offer for my Aruba Surf Club gold week yesterday.

Ingrid


----------



## dhole (Sep 24, 2009)

I received an offer for both Waiohai and Grand Chateau 3 br as long as the week is prior to April. Won''t respond to either.


----------



## 1965 (Sep 24, 2009)

does any know of any accomodation certificate offers for
Desert springs/#2
with prime week reservation in feb,2010

They had one before but it had a august 16,2009 deadline

I am referring to any new AC offer
for
Feb,2010
at Desert Springs #2
that might be current


----------



## griffer331 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yesterday in the mail we received an offer from Interval to deposit our 2010 weeks and receive an accommadation certificate.  We own at the Aruba Ocean Club, gold season and own 2 1 bedroom units.

We probably won't do this as we want to got to Aruba next year and check out the remodeled units.


----------



## susanmmm (Sep 25, 2009)

At long last.....in today's mail we received an a/c offer for our Newport Coast property.  We own platinum and have it booked for August 21st.  This will be our first A/C.  Whoo Hoo!!

Susan

oops, the offer is good for reservations between September 9 thru December 15, 2010 only.


----------



## rsackett (Sep 25, 2009)

susanmmm said:


> At long last.....in today's mail we received an a/c offer for our Newport Coast property.  We own platinum and have it booked for August 21st.  This will be our first A/C.  Whoo Hoo!!
> 
> Susan
> 
> oops, the offer is good for reservations between September 9 thru December 15, 2010 only.



What???  They do not want summer or Christmas weeks!  I will never understand II!

Ray


----------



## rthib (Sep 26, 2009)

*AC for Shadow Ridge and Canyon Villas*

Both are Platinum.

Date they want are Dec 19 09 - Apr 21 10


----------



## mamadot (Sep 27, 2009)

I just returned home from a week at Ocean Pt. and had two AC offers for my July week at Newport Coast Villas and Easter week at Shadow Ridge. NCV is a 2 bd. as they are not lock-offs and the Shadow Ridge is the full 2bd  as I was waiting to lock it off.  Has anybody gotten an AC for the one bd. portion of their units? In the past I have always gotten one for my 1 bd Summit Watch (4th of July week).


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jan 8, 2010)

Talk about giving life back to an old thread... While checking my 2010-2011 travel plan i realized that i've never received the AC that was promised to me last july when i deposited my MMC week.  I remembered that i've post (July 21st) that the agent Michelle was going to give me my AC.  So... after all that time and my poor little mind which had forgotten that fact  i gave a call to II to see why i havent received anything yet...  the clerk on the phone told me: Sorry sir but i need your promo code if you want an AC. I told her i've never received such offer by mail(postcard) but that i deposited my week BECAUSE i was in the time frame where AC were given... she didnt really want to help like no promo code, no AC but she transfered me to customer services where i had the pleasure to talk to Jackie who listened to me carefully. She went out for 2 min and came back to tell me that i was right and the AC would be given to me starting from today. I was glad i finally got it but next time, i'd better check my reservations carefully  Thanks again to Jackie and her help to get back what i was first promised when i deposited...


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 9, 2010)

*jesius...*



jesuis1837 said:


> Talk about giving life back to an old thread... While checking my 2010-2011 travel plan i realized that i've never received the AC that was promised to me last july when i deposited my MMC week.  I remembered that i've post (July 21st) that the agent Michelle was going to give me my AC.  So... after all that time and my poor little mind which had forgotten that fact  i gave a call to II to see why i havent received anything yet...  the clerk on the phone told me: Sorry sir but i need your promo code if you want an AC. I told her i've never received such offer by mail(postcard) but that i deposited my week BECAUSE i was in the time frame where AC were given... she didnt really want to help like no promo code, no AC but she transfered me to customer services where i had the pleasure to talk to Jackie who listened to me carefully. She went out for 2 min and came back to tell me that i was right and the AC would be given to me starting from today. I was glad i finally got it but next time, i'd better check my reservations carefully  Thanks again to Jackie and her help to get back what i was first promised when i deposited...



How limited are your choices on this AC?


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jan 9, 2010)

It seems it isnt good from dec 18 to dec 31 but i can see everything else!


----------

